# CD Deck Compatability



## SKKing (Apr 1, 2009)

Bought a Clean 97 Alt today. However, 2 days ago it seems someone wanted the CD unit out of it. 

Ive ran across several 97 Double Dim decks, and some 98 single's which is what i want to keep the cubby.

From what i gather, the 98 decks with not fit the 97 mounts.

My question, other than replacing it with the exact unit, what CD deck is compatible with this model Alt?
Ive searched but cannot find any dorect answers.

Thanks guys


----------



## 01CDNAltima (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to hijack your thread but I have a similar question.

I have an 01 Altima GXE with the factory CD player. I’m very interested in upgrading the head unit, but there’s a lot of break-ins’ where I live so it’s important that it looks as stock as possible. I really want to avoid going with an aftermarket system with a removable faceplate because thieves will still break in hoping the faceplate is hidden somewhere in the car.

My requirements are:
1)System looks as stock as possible. 
2)Has a CD Player (preferably MP3)
3)Has an Aux In for my MP3 player 

What have others on here done? Has anyone tried swapping in a head unit from a newer Altima or other Nissan? Any pics? What was involved with the swap?

Thanks in advance!
Chuck

BTW SKKing, sorry to hear about your break-in. You can have my head unit for free, if it’ll fit, once I swap it out.


----------



## SKKing (Apr 1, 2009)

01CDNAltima said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread but I have a similar question.
> 
> I have an 01 Altima GXE with the factory CD player. I’m very interested in upgrading the head unit, but there’s a lot of break-ins’ where I live so it’s important that it looks as stock as possible. I really want to avoid going with an aftermarket system with a removable faceplate because thieves will still break in hoping the faceplate is hidden somewhere in the car.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I do appreciate it. I've since installed a after market unit. I just couldnt wait.. LOL.


----------

